# La Terrasse = utilité publique



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

@Nyx0uf 

Cher *Zetsubou Sensei*

Ne sachant pas à qui m'adresser, je passe par votre intermédiaire pour solliciter la reconnaissance du sous-forum "La Terrasse" en qualité de "Forum d'utilité publique".

En effet, notre rôle premier étant de papoter entre nous et de glander en toute liberté, nous constatons ces derniers temps un afflux de sollicitations venant de toutes parts - je pense notamment à des demandes d'informations techniques circonstanciées en provenance de transfuges des forums techniques et, pire encore, des offres d'emploi qui viennent semer le trouble dans nos esprits débridés.

Malgré que ce rôle ne nous incombe pas, nous avons pris la liberté de déléguer certains de nos experts techniques (enfin, je devrais plutôt dire le seul expert technique qui daigne nous aider, à savoir @macomaniac ) pour assister ceux qui viennent se perdre dans nos bas-fonds.

Il fut un temps ou "Le Bar MacG" était situé dans le haut du forum où nous côtoyions les cimes, ce qui nous donnait une relative importance.

A présent, nous avons été relégué dans les bas-fonds ce qui, vous l'avouerez est loin d'être prestigieux.

Et ceci à un point tel que dès que nous osons nous aventurer ailleurs, certains se complaisent à nous faire sentir que, au delà de notre inutilité, nous serions persona non grata parmi l'élite.

Sachez que nous sommes tous conscients du rôle social important que nous jouons parmi vous, à savoir : l'accueil des frustrés et des glandeurs qui ne trouvent pas leur place ailleurs, l'encadrement des provocateurs qui viennent se défouler chez nous sans même daigner se frotter les pieds sur le paillasson à l'entrée, la consolation des ignares techniquement qui sont refoulés (sujet qui me tient particulièrement à coeur !  ) ... et j'ajouterais à cela les énervés qui fichent le bordel, les susceptibles qui ne peuvent poster dans les "cimaises", les "lourds" qui postent n'importe quoi et j'en passe ... ... 

Il est facile de s'imaginer le bordel qui règnerait dans l'ensemble du forum si les personnages listés ci-dessus se retrouvaient disséminés un peu partout dans les forums techniques.

Et si maintenant, à ce rôle social, on vient ajouter l'aide technique et l'aide psychologique que nous commençons à dispenser depuis quelques jours, notre temps de "glandage" diminue de façon drastique et nous mène droit à un burnout que nous pressentons proche et grave.

Bien entendu, nous sommes prêts à vous aider et à payer de notre personne même en dehors de nos heures de terrasse.

En contrepartie, nous sollicitons un peu de reconnaissance de votre part, à savoir un laisser-passer à durée indéterminée pour toutes les autres parties du forum, et surtout la reconnaissance de "La Terrasse" en tant que forum d'utilité publique - je vois très bien, par exemple, l'adjonction du titre "Forum d'utilité publique" auprès de son appellation normale - "*La Terrasse - Forum d'utilité publique*" ... ça en jette non ? 

Malheureusement, nos moyens de pression sont peu nombreux, à part rediriger quelques énergumènes bien sentis vers le haut du forum - faire grève est improbable étant donné que, d'ores et déjà, nous glandons à tours de bras.

Quoi qu'il en soit, nous vous remercions par avance de la suite que vous ne manquerez pas d'apporter à notre requête.

Veuillez croire, Cher *Zetsubou Sensei*, en l'assurance de notre considération distinguée.

Signé : le collectif de La Terrasse


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2015)

Tiens, en parlant de nos moyens de pression... On s'en boirait bien une!


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Novembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant de nos moyens de pression... On s'en boirait bien une!



farrrpaiiiitttement!

Même que sans cette partie du forum, je serais devenu alcoolique, dépressif, variqueux, besogneux, bedonnant, pervers...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> farrrpaiiiitttement!
> Même que sans cette partie du forum, je serais devenu alcoolique, dépressif, variqueux, besogneux, bedonnant, pervers...



Bien, bien ! J'ajoute de ce pas "aide aux addicteux" à notre liste !
Merci pour ton témoignage qui sera transmis à qui de droit ! 
On est sur la bonne voie !


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2015)

Au lu, ailleurs dans un autre forum, d'un certain message je me disais bien qu'il allait se passer quelque chose ailleurs, et c'est fait. 

Ceci dit, le titre n'est pas correct, ce serait plus tôt "*La Terrasse - Forum d'inutilité publique*", messieurs je vous salue bien bas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ceci dit, le titre n'est pas correct, ce serait plus tôt "*La Terrasse - Forum d'inutilité publique*", messieurs je vous salue bien bas.



C'est vrai que nous avons élevé l'inutilité au rang de vertu, ce qui n'est pas rien non plus !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ceci dit, le titre n'est pas correct, ce serait plus tôt "*La Terrasse - Forum d'inutilité publique*", messieurs je vous salue bien bas.



Bien !

Y'a du boulot à prévoir question éducation : ici, par définition, ce qui est inutile est *IN-DIS-PEN-SA-BLE* 

Tout habitué des lieux le sait !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Novembre 2015)

Oh, y a le croque-mort qui vient incruster son inutilité


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Novembre 2015)

remarquez que tout ce qui est indispensable n'est pas inutile. 

Mais on touche là un des fonda-mentaux de base. Toubib or not toubib? hein?


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2015)

Toujours les mêmes ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Toujours les mêmes ici



 ... Hihi ! On s'est trouvé un nouveau combat question de ne pas trop se rouiller !

Bienvenue !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2015)

C'est quoi l'idée? En gros c'est pour dire qu'on s'fait chier au Bar? Ça manque de femmeapoil?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est quoi l'idée? En gros c'est pour dire qu'on s'fait chier au Bar? Ça manque de femmeapoil?



Ouais ! c'est un peu ça ! Mais on veut se faire ch.... avec reconnaissance ... Marre de passer pour des ploucs insultables à merci !  (Ploucs, sûrement, mais insultables, non !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Malheureusement, nos moyens de pression sont peu nombreux



Ah oui ? Et menacer de lâcher hb222222 et Cratès dans les fils techniques pour qu'ils branchent les uns et les autres sur *LA MENACE EFFROYABLE D'UN KRACH BANCAIRE D'UNE AMPLEUR INIMAGINABLE LIÉ À LA CRISE DE L'EURO*… Ça compte pour rien, peut-être ?

Qui serait assez fou pour nier qu'il s'agit bien de la mère de toutes les menaces ?  

Et puis, en dernier (tout dernier SVP…) ressort, il y a notre carte secrète…


*Mboum*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2015)

ah oui quand mème
j'imaginais pas à ce point
mais faut savoir être lucide des fois


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça manque de femmeapoil?


Ca, depuis que titi est aux abonnés absents, c'est sur.


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca, depuis que kiki est aux abonnés absents, c'est sur.



on avait dit pas les kiki!


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca, depuis que titi est aux abonnés absents, c'est sur.



À moi il a fait un dessin pour le boulot, mais c'était pas une famapwal...


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> @Nyx0uf...
> Quoi qu'il en soit, nous vous remercions par avance de la suite que vous ne manquerez pas d'apporter à notre requête.
> Veuillez croire, Cher *Zetsubou Sensei*, en l'assurance de notre considération distinguée.
> Signé : le collectif de La Terrasse


D'accord.
En tant qu'iGlue j'adhère. Mais pas trop fort.
Dès que la pétition sera rédigée par un délégué iNul compétent, je la signerai deux fois avec conviction.

Thebig as-tu fixé le montant de la cotisation ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Novembre 2015)

La minute informative.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Et puis, en dernier (tout dernier SVP…) ressort, il y a notre carte secrète…
> *Mboum*



Mwouais ! Quand je pensais à des moyens de pression, j'imaginais plutôt des moyens "soft" et certainement pas à une arme de destruction massive ... Quoique ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

Moi j'aime bien la pression et notre ami

http://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-4#post-12962323


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais ! Quand je pensais à des moyens de pression, j'imaginais plutôt des moyens "soft" et certainement pas à une arme de destruction massive ... Quoique ...



Absolument, de la douceur, de la mollessse.
Dans ce cadre, dès que j'ai le temps, je vous ferai une conférence sur quelques œuvres littéraires fondatrices transmette une liste d'œuvres en accord avec la terrasse, genre :

"Merci aux ambitieux de s'occuper du monde à ma place" de George Picard chez Corti
"Du bon usage de la lenteur" de Pierre Sansot chez Rivages pour l'instant je crois
"Petit traité de désinvolture" de Denis Grozdanovitch chez Corti aussi

Et ces forçats de l'écriture ont commis bien d'autres œuvres aussi riches, comme quoi on peut être fainéant et pas fainéant quand même, comme TheBig d'ailleurs.

Enfin, si j'ai pas la flemme, sinon je me contenterai de vous citer des titres


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2015)

TheBig entends-tu ces hurlements de joie ?
C'est la foule massée au pied de La Terrasse !
Les manifestants scandent "the-big-the-big-the-big..."
Je me joins à eux pour leur vendre des merguez.
Quelques-uns hurlent "the-big-président" !
Un inconnu ajoute "poil-aux-dents", il doit s'agir d'un opposant !
(Je lui ferai avaler une merguez au papier de verre.)
Mon voisin brandit son iPadTro...
On y voit la manif de La Terrasse qui fait le tour des réseaux sociaux.
Déjà plus de trois millions de folles au verre !
Tiens, j'ai soif aussi.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

*'cule un mouton !*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> *'cule un mouton !*



C'est fin, c'est très fin ... ça ajoute une pointe de prestige et d'honorabilité à notre action ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> *'cule un mouton !*



J'aime , c'est discret et honorable


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime , c'est discret et honorable



Certainement ! On pourrait peut-être en faire un slogan de campagne épuré et design ... Suffirait de trouver une rime en "fion" et l'affaire est dans le sac !

ps : on continue comme ça et on va se retrouver en dessous de la "salle de jeux" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

Euh ! Romuald ... Ton avatar est en fait une sorte de mouton, non ?????


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Romuald ... Ton avatar est en fait une sorte de mouton, non ?????



Euh...
C'est quoi cet éclair lubrique dans ta prunelle, thebig ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Certainement ! On pourrait peut-être en faire un slogan de campagne épuré et design ... Suffirait de trouver une rime en "fion" et l'affaire est dans le sac !


Y'en a un par chez nous qui s'est fait élire President avec "Mangez des pommes!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'en a un par chez nous qui s'est fait élire President avec "Mangez des pommes!"



Sacré Chirac !!!! 

Mais quand même, "'cule un mouton" ça a une autre gueule tout en restant dans le domaine "agricole et bio" ...  ... à condition qu'il ait la laine fraîche, bien entendu !


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sacré Chirac !!!!


Et c'était pas le dernier pour mettre la main au vu des vaches!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Et c'était pas le dernier pour mettre la main *au vu* des vaches!



Je crois que ton clavier a fourché !!! Tu voulais dire "au vu" ou au c..." ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Euh...
> C'est quoi cet éclair lubrique dans ta prunelle, thebig ?



Euh non ! Les trucs agricoles, très peu pour moi ! Un copain a failli mourir en utilisant à mauvais escient (c'est peu dire) une trayeuse automatique dégotée dans une grange ... il n'avait pas vu la pancarte indiquant : "cette trayeuse s'arrête automatiquement à 12 litres"


----------



## Mboum (13 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

sinon Paris est en pleine guerre.

Cordialement.


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est fin, c'est très fin ... ça ajoute une pointe de prestige et d'honorabilité à notre action ...


S'pas moi qu'ai commencé, m'sieu.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> sinon Paris est en pleine guerre.
> 
> Cordialement.



Je viens de l'apprendre ce matin ....  ... Courage, amis français !


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Novembre 2015)

Merci. Je pense qu'il faut continuer à délirer, c'est encore le meilleur moyen de conjurer le sort. Ces cons ne pourront pas nous enlever ça!
Piting que je hais les extrémistes de tout poil.

PS: des "panneaux" Je suis Paris commencent à fleurir.

Je préférerais JE SUIS LIBRE!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : on continue comme ça et on va se retrouver en dessous de la "salle de jeux" !



À force de descendre, on va peut-être finir par trouver du pétrole.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Merci. Je pense qu'il faut continuer à délirer, c'est encore le meilleur moyen de conjurer le sort. Ces cons ne pourront pas nous enlever ça!



Je ne peux que te donner raison Olivier ...
J'avoue toutefois que ce matin, l'envie n'y est pas ...


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Novembre 2015)

Oui, difficile. Attaquer le heavy metal, un fast food et un vietnamien! Ils ont besoin de leçon de géographie.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)

C'est un vrai carnage


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne peux que te donner raison Olivier ...
> J'avoue toutefois que ce matin, l'envie n'y est pas ...


Pareil...


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

_Pray for Paris_

1. La prière, arme absolue contre le fanatisme religieux. 
2. Les patriotes en carton are speaking english to express their love for their country.

Vous avez pas le sentiment d'être un peu à côté de la plaque ? C'est un jour de deuil. Pas besoin d'en rajouter dans la sottise.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> _Pray for Paris_
> 
> 1. La prière, arme absolue contre le fanatisme religieux.
> 2. Les patriotes en carton are speaking english to express their love for their country.
> ...



Je vois les choses différemment ...

Chacun a sa façon de s'exprimer ... J'interprète le texte "Pray for Paris" dans le sens de "Ayez une pensée pour les victimes". 

Maintenant, que ce texte soit en anglais, je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient non plus.

Parfois, il vaut mieux faire "quelque chose" que de ne rien faire du tout et dans ce "quelque chose", je ne vois aucune sottise, simplement l'expression de la compassion.

Maintenant, il est évident que l'interprétation sera différente en fonction de la personnalité de chacun.


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Novembre 2015)

On peut être en deuil et refuser l'accablement, même si celui-ci est fort.
Le but recherché est la psychose. Personnellement je m'y refuse.

J'habite en RP, je reçois depuis ce matin des tonnes de messages me demandant comment je vais. Si nous sombrons dans la psychose, ils auront gagnés.


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2015)

En tous cas j'attends de voir ce que va sortir Charlie Hebdo : provoc, compassion ou silence radio ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

On n'est pas forcé d'exprimer son émotion. On peut la garder pour soi, comme quelque chose d'intime. Mais si je suis français et que je tiens à exprimer publiquement une souffrance liée à mon pays, je le fais dans ma langue maternelle. Non ?

Ou alors, c'est que je suis totalement bilingue. Est-ce le cas ?
Ou que je suis cinglé et que je me prends pour un touriste australien en goguette. Est-ce le cas ?
Ou que je suis un snob écervelé qui tient à tout prix à exprimer même son chauvinisme dans LA langue internationale (You know, _I'm French and I'm proud !_). Est-ce le cas ?
Ou que je ne réfléchis à rien et que j'ai juste le comportement de l'internaute de base qui poste machinalement un copier-coller du premier truc trouvé sur Internet (presque forcément en anglais, effectivement). Hé hé… Je crois qu'on a trouvé ! Ce n'est pas un crime. Ce n'est pas très respectable non plus.

Chacun a sa façon de s'exprimer ? Oui. Cela ne signifie pas que toutes les façons de s'exprimer ont le même degré de pertinence ou de dignité.

Pour ce qui est de prier, les vrais croyants le feront pudiquement, pas publiquement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> On n'est pas forcé d'exprimer son émotion. On peut la garder pour soi, comme quelque chose d'intime.



Bien entendu !

Maintenant, j'imagine une société dans laquelle, au nom d'une certaine dignité, personne n'exprimerait son émotion.

Le "grand silence" respectueux face à l'infamie la plus atroce.

C'est peut être "digne", mais je ne veux pas de ce genre de société ... Je veux une société où on pleure, où on rit, où on se prend dans les bras pour consoler ... En fait, une société où l'on vit.

Alors, qu'on copie-colle un truc trouvé sur internet, qu'on s'exprime en anglais ou en chinois, qu'on voyage avec une pancarte en carton, j'en ai rien à foutre ... l'important, c'est de s'exprimer, même de façon maladroite.

Quant à la "prière", je ne la lie pas nécessairement à un exercice religieux - on ne doit pas nécessairement prier Dieu ou qui que ce soit ... une simple pensée peut être la plus belle des prières - prier c'est aimer !


----------



## Lio70 (14 Novembre 2015)

De tout coeur avec Paris...
En espérant qu'aucun ami MacGéen "n'y était".


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> ...
> Pour ce qui est de prier, les vrais croyants le feront pudiquement, pas publiquement.


Amen


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Maintenant, j'imagine une société dans laquelle, au nom d'une certaine dignité, personne n'exprimerait son émotion.



Ai-je prôné le silence et la censure des émotions ? Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai dit (c'est pas bien de tronquer les citations…). Tu es bien placé pour savoir que je peux déconner le cas échéant. Le casque, c'est juste un avatar. Je ne suis pas un Spartiate. En ce qui me concerne, j'imagine juste une société dans laquelle, au nom d'une certaine dignité (ou d'une certaine pertinence), on éviterait dans certaines circonstances d'exprimer n'importe comment son émotion. Juste s'arracher, ne serait-ce qu'un moment, à la tyrannie du clic compulsif ("Tiens j'ai trouvé ça… Cool. Hop, je poste !"). S'exprimer, oui. Mais avec un minimum de bon sens. Je n'y arrive pas toujours, je le sais fort bien. Lorsque je dérape, qu'on me le fasse donc remarquer. Comme je m'autorise à le faire ici.

Alors non. Si n'importe quelle parole bienfaisante vaut mieux que le silence, n'importe quelle sottise ne vaut pas mieux que le silence.

Et puis je vais oser le dire. Il s'agit de la France. Si les attentats avaient eu lieu à Prague, j'aurais exprimé ma solidarité en tchèque (leur langue) ou en français (la mienne), ou encore en anglais, (langue internationale). Mais rendre hommage *en tant que Français* à des morts à Paris (même s'il y avait sans doute des étrangers parmi eux), en exprimant spontanément son émotion, et cela sur un forum francophone, est-ce le faire en anglais ? *La spontanéité de l'émotion, c'est l'anglais ?* Je trouve justement qu'il n'y a rien de moins spontané, de moins naturel dans de telles circonstances, lorsque du moins on est français. Ce n'est pas l'expression d'une sensibilité. C'est l'expression d'une acculturation ou d'un snobisme (ou des deux). Ou qu'on n'a pas du tout du tout réfléchi. Même pas un quart de seconde. Rien de scandaleux, de criminel. Juste un truc complètement déplacé : prendre le premier truc venu qui traîne sur Internet, juste parce qu'on est totalement formaté à faire ça.

Allez, gémissez en anglais si cela vous chante. Et prions (de toutes façons, prier pour Paris, c'est pas vraiment un réflexe français, alors autant le dire en anglais). Prions au lieu de réfléchir et de polémiquer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Allez, gémissez en anglais si cela vous chante. Et prions (de toutes façons, prier pour Paris, c'est pas vraiment un réflexe français, alors autant le dire en anglais). Prions au lieu de réfléchir et de polémiquer.



 ... T'es fâché ?? ...  ... ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Merci. Je pense qu'il faut continuer à délirer, c'est encore le meilleur moyen de conjurer le sort. Ces cons ne pourront pas nous enlever ça!



Tu avais raison, Olivier ! 

La seule chose que nous puissions faire, c'est continuer à être comme nous sommes ...

Les seules armes que nous pouvons opposer ici à la barbarie sont la déraison, le délire et le surréalisme et surtout les liens que nous avons tissé entre nous, même s'ils sont virtuels.

Le partage est le seul hommage que nous pouvons rendre d'une part aux victimes, et d'autre part, à toutes les personnes, nombreuses, qui souffrent de cet événement.

Pfffffff ! Quand je pense que ces "cons" ont fait que je me suis "frité" avec @Cratès !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de prier, les vrais croyants le feront pudiquement, pas publiquement.



évangile selon St-Mathieu chapitre 6 :

05 - Et quand vous priez, ne soyez pas comme les hypocrites : ils aiment à se tenir debout dans les synagogues et aux carrefours pour bien se montrer aux hommes quand ils prient. Amen, je vous le déclare : ceux-là ont reçu leur récompense.

06 - Mais toi, quand tu pries, retire-toi dans ta pièce la plus retirée, ferme la porte, et prie ton Père qui est présent dans le secret ; ton Père qui voit dans le secret te le rendra.

pour ma part : silence, respect des morts, compassion et deuil

quant aux politicards ça y est c'est parti : sur les cadavres encore chauds ils déversent leur polémique de merde. Des charognards. Ils me foutent la gerbe.


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2015)

@Le Chardon : c'est donc vrai que tu es curé !


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> @Le Chardon : c'est donc vrai que tu es curé !


Hier il est allé chez le dentiste. La dent est bien curée. Merci.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> À force de descendre, on va peut-être finir par trouver du pétrole.



 ... Comme c'était parti ce matin, on a frisé le point antipodal !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Hier il est allé chez le dentiste. La dent est bien curée. Merci.



Comment avoir une dent contre lui ? 

Deo gratias !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> @Le Chardon : c'est donc vrai que tu es curé !



si tu veux...

j'aime bien les grands textes révolutionnaires : l'évangile, le capital, le manifeste du PC etc.

je vous laisse. 

bien à vous tous


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> les grands textes révolutionnaires : l'évangile


C'est vrai que 'aimez vous les uns les autres', c'est assez révolutionnaire ces derniers temps


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La seule chose que nous puissions faire, c'est continuer à être comme nous sommes ...



Tu tiens vraiment à ce que l'autre sarkozyste, qui poste la première niaiserie anglo-saxonne qui traîne sur Internet sous prétexte de faire savoir que son petit cœur bleu-blanc-rouge saigne, continue à être ce qu'il est ? T'es devenu misanthrope ou quoi ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Novembre 2015)

Le fait que Time Capsule soit pour qui il veut n'a rien à voir la dedans. Visiblement tes sentiments t'empêchent de raisonner calmement. 
Oserais je dire que je suis impatient de savoir quelle belle étiquette tu vas me coller.


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> j'aime bien les grands textes révolutionnaires : l'évangile, le capital, le manifeste du PC etc.


T'as oublié le catalogue IKEA!


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Tu tiens vraiment à ce que l'autre sarkozyste, qui poste la première niaiserie anglo-saxonne qui traîne sur Internet sous prétexte de faire savoir que son petit cœur bleu-blanc-rouge saigne, continue à être ce qu'il est ? T'es devenu misanthrope ou quoi ?


Pardonnez-lui parce qu'il a péché.
Amen.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Le fait que Time Capsule soit pour qui il veut n'a rien à voir la dedans. Visiblement tes sentiments t'empêchent de raisonner calmement.
> Oserais je dire que je suis impatient de savoir quelle belle étiquette tu vas me coller.



Le fait que TimeMachin soit ce qu'il est a au contraire tout à voir là-dedans. Son post n'était pas plus l'expression d'une profonde sensibilité chrétienne (ce que je respecte) que celle d'un amour immodéré pour la langue anglaise (ce que je peux comprendre). C'était en fait du même niveau que ses interventions dans d'autres fils. Nietzsche qualifiait Dante de "hyène qui versifie sur les tombes". C'était plutôt bien vu. Il y a un peu de ça ici, mais Dante au moins avait quelque talent.  

Si quelque chose m'étonne un peu en fait, ce n'est pas tant ce post que j'ai contesté que le fait qu'on puisse trouver des arguments pour le défendre. C'est là à mon sens qu'il y a perte de sang-froid. C'est vous les gars qui perdez les pédales en légitimant n'importe quoi au nom de la compassion, comme si cette dernière n'avait pas, pour être opératoire, besoin aussi d'un minimum de bon sens. C'est vous qui laissez vos sentiments obscurcir votre intelligence. Le résultat est juste contre-productif. Mon premier post n'était pas une déclaration de guerre : je faisais remarquer, non sans un brin d'ironie, que j'estimais le truc déplacé, inadéquat. On aurait pu s'en tenir là. Mais trouver des mots pour défendre l'idée que n'importe quoi, même une trivialité, vaut mieux que le silence, à partir du moment où c'est estampillé "compassionnel"… Non, je ne vois pas comment quelqu'un de lucide peut rentrer là-dedans. Ou alors c'est que l'on est "empêché de raisonner du fait de la violence de ses sentiments". Partant de l'hypothèse que tu n'es pas un hypocrite, je vais donc te renvoyer à la figure tes leçons de sérénité : quelqu'un qui raisonne calmement ne peut pas manquer à ce point de lucidité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Je me refuse de reconnaître Cratès dans cette polémique agressive issue d'un simple et innocent copié-collé et probablement (même sûrement) d'un contentieux idéologique ayant existé dans le passé et dans d'autres threads.

Le lieu et le moment sont mal choisis.

Je n'interviendrai donc plus dans le cadre de cette discussion spécifique.



ps : on n'arrive même pas à s'entendre entre gens courtois sur ce forum et on s'étonne de voir des peuples s'étriper dans ce monde en perdition - nous sommes des "petits" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

Moi je n'ai aucun mal à me reconnaître.   

"Polémique agressive ET argumentée" s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Pardonnez-lui parce qu'il a péché.
> Amen.



Oui, amen... le poisson que tu as pêché.


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> "Polémique agressive"


Voici de quoi l'alimenter.
Et aussi
Tim Cook : Prayers for Paris...

TimeMachin a une influence mondiale !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2015)

Je suis raccord avec Cratès. Cette attitude pseudo-compassionnelle qui n'a pour origine que le réflexe de se donner en spectacle me hérisse le poil.

D'ailleurs, pour moi, le plus pénible à supporter ce n'est pas l'attentat lui-même, bref, violent, soudain, mais le cirque médiatique qui suit, comme en janvier, et qu'on va se coltiner pendant plusieurs semaines. Si au moins il y avait du sens dans tout ça, mais non, du spectacle, rien que du spectacle, une grande accumulation de spectacle.

Ce que je redoute, ce n'est pas ces bêtes sauvages mais bien les mesures que vont prendre nos "politiques" pour restreindre un peu plus encore la liberté d'expression au nom de notre sécurité. Deux lois sur le terrorisme et la sécurité intérieure, deux lois qui ont bafoué nos principes démocratiques, et pendant que monsieur Cazeneuve chassait les terroristes sur la toile, ou dans les champs de patates, ils sont venus en pleine rue, depuis la Syrie, avec ses "pauvres réfugiés" qui attaquent nos CRS à Calais, tuer 128 personnes et en blesser 300 à Paris.

Il faudra quand même que monsieur Hollande et ses ministres rendent des comptes sur cette gabegie. Le deuil oui, la compassion certainement, l'aveuglement ça suffit.


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Novembre 2015)

On était sur la terrasse à disserter sur:
si l'exactitude est la politesse des rois et l'humour la politesse du désespoir
quand on s'est retrouvé au comptoir!

Zen, il y a assez de violence ces derniers temps. Gardons ces lieux ludiques.


----------



## golf (14 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Le fait que Time Capsule soit pour qui il veut n'a rien à voir la dedans. Visiblement tes sentiments t'empêchent de raisonner calmement.
> Oserais je dire que je suis impatient de savoir quelle belle étiquette tu vas me coller.



La haine et la réflexion ne sont pas miscibles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> TimeMachin a une influence mondiale !



Trop cool ! Et beaucoup de gens expriment leur solidarité en anglais, rien que pour faire plaisir à TimeMachin. Quel beau geste !


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Trop *cool*


T'as fini de parler anglais, quoi mUrde ! Tu es prié d'exprimer ta colère en français ou dans une langue régionale reconnue non mais sans blague.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)

J'ai pas voulu m'exprimer , 
Mon silence va aux victimes , blessés et meurtris de cette attentat 

je suis déçus de lire vos propos


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as fini de parler anglais, quoi mUrde ! Tu es prié d'exprimer ta colère en français ou dans une langue régionale reconnue non mais sans blague.



Mais je ne suis pas en colère, Romuald. S'il y en a ici qui sont convaincus qu'il faut être en colère pour dire ce que je dis, c'est leur problème. Je n'ai pas besoin de cela pour dire assez carrément ce que je pense. TimeCapsule a posté ici mécaniquement comme il poste dans _Le thread Post-mortem_. Pas de quoi se mettre en colère, effectivement. Mais en même temps, difficile de se contenter d'en rire, au vu du contexte. Et puis ce _Pray for Paris_, c'est tellement peu français dans l'esprit, autant que dans la forme… Ce n'est pas nous. Et je trouve pertinent d'avoir évoqué Sarkozy : TimeCapsule et son _Pray for Paris_, c'est du niveau des joggings de Sarkozy en T-Shirt NYPD.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Dire que j'avais créé ce fil pour qu'on se marre tous ensemble ...


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2015)

Nan rien…


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2015)

@Crates : c'était pour rire... Qu'il nous reste au moins ça.
@zebig : c'est la réfléxion que je me fais depuis ce matin. Un fil créé pour la franche déconne qui devient digne du comptoir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan rien…


Voilà certainement le post le plus intéressant de la discussion ... Ou de ce qu'il en reste !
Un post digne d'un modérateur bien évidemment !
Navrant !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dire que j'avais créé ce fil pour qu'on se marre tous ensemble ...



Le titre du topic n'a plus lieu d'etre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

Romuald : j'avais parfaitement saisi, mais je ressentais le besoin de m'expliquer un peu.  

TheBig : ce sont les balles des fusils d'assaut qui ont plombé l'ambiance ; même sans incident sur ce fil, nous n'aurions pas eu l'esprit à la déconnade.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2015)

J’ai enfin compris la raison pour laquelle ce fil s’était transformé soudainement en ring de catch, alors que les conditions étaient réunies pour apprécier quelques moments de simple détente entre personnes de bonne compagnie. 

Après m’être creusé le ciboulot, j’ai enfin trouvé l’explication de ce dérapage, autant surprenant qu’inopiné.

Un banal quiproquo.

En effet, l’origine de ce fil est une offre d’emploi (fort bien rédigée, ma foi) qui avait été postée à un endroit inapproprié des forums.

Or il est advenu que notre excellent camarade Cratès, souhaitait proposer ses services de Directeur de Conscience à la population de la Terasse parfois bien démunie dans ce domaine, il faut l’admettre.

Intention ô combien louable, d’autant plus que Cratès était animé des meilleures intentions.

Mais la grande pudeur et la modestie que nous lui connaissons ont fait trembler son doigt au moment de poster.

il ne faut donc pas lui en vouloir, l’enfer est souvent pavé des meilleures intentions !



PS : Cratès, je voudrais te faire une demande : pourrais-tu m’adresser ton cours de morale (à titre gracieux, le bénévolat étant de règle ici.) 

Dieu te le rendra.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le titre du topic n'a plus lieu d'etre


Pas seulement le titre ... C'est l'ensemble du topic qui n'a plus lieu d'être !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas seulement le titre ... C'est l'ensemble du topic qui n'a plus lieu d'être !



Je suis de ton avis


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)

Un respect 
aux victimes , blessés et meurtris de cette attentat 

Merci pour eux


----------

